# HBO Championship Boxing Triple Header - Lomachenko vs Sosa (Averaged 832k viewers, peaked at 886)



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Saturday April 8th at 10 PM Eastern on HBO

Full Card


Vasyl Lomachenko vs. Jason Sosa, 12 rounds, for Lomachenko's WBO junior lightweight title

Oleksandr Gvozdyk vs. Yunieski Gonzalez, 10 rounds, light heavyweights

Oleksandr Usyk vs. Michael Hunter, 12 rounds, for Usyk's WBO cruiserweight title
More info here
http://www.insidehboboxing.com/?tag=Vasyl+Lomachenko+vs.+Jason+Sosa

No one looking forward to this one?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Excellent night of boxing :good


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm of the mind that Vasyl is the best fighter in the world at present but I also believe Sosa does better than what's being predicted by most (I see this as a distance fight and Sosa the kind of guy willing to mix it up enough to nick a couple rounds)

Pulling for Gonzalez over Gvozdyk and I think he can win it. Anyone have odds for this?

Limited knowledge of Hunter but I believe in Usyk.

Over/Under bet for the televised card, 30 rounds.

I'll take the over.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Gonzalez losing to Shabranskyy is looking a bit bad. He's probably a pretty big underdog against Gvozdyk, I'd wager. Anyways, terrific card. Always a pleasure to watch Usyk.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Smirk said:


> I'm of the mind that Vasyl is the best fighter in the world at present but I also believe Sosa does better than what's being predicted by most (I see this as a distance fight and Sosa the kind of guy willing to mix it up enough to nick a couple rounds)
> 
> Pulling for Gonzalez over Gvozdyk and I think he can win it. Anyone have odds for this?
> 
> ...


Gonzalez KO is 9/1, Gvozdyk has a bad chin definitely worth abit


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Of course, looking forward to it. Didn't know Usyk was on the card.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Of course, looking forward to it. Didn't know Usyk was on the card.


Huntah, he's ok.

Somebody even made a thread in this forum that he's going to expose Usyk


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

Really looking forward to this weekend of boxing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Excited for this one. Hope it doesn't start too late so that I can still go out


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Loma - 129.6
Sosa - is fat


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

That's a bloody good card.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

dyna said:


> Huntah, he's ok.
> 
> Somebody even made a thread in this forum that he's going to expose Usyk


You're probably referring to this genius.



MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Usyk is good but way overhyped, a common theme with EE fighters these days. Eats right hands far too easily and Hunter has a good one. Hunter can find his range and land straight rights down the pipe at will. 50-50 fight but I lean towards Hunter by KO.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You're probably referring to this genius.


You do have to give him credit, Hunter did outbox the guy who outboxed Gassiev for 3 rounds...


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Great card. Definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Can't wait for this card, Usyk and Loma are both great to watch, so fluid in their movement.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Great card, and you guys will be able to catch Flanagan Petrov on Banner Promotions' twitter page too I think


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

No one is watching?

Hunter doing work early.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

2-1 Hunter


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

That was a good round.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I got it 2-2, thought Usyk landed the harder blows but it was close.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Usyk landing more, 3-2 Usyk


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-2 Usyk


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-3 Usyk


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

5-3 Usyk, Hunter ain't gonna get anywhere with those pussy ass punches.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

6-3 Usyk, Hunter not throwing much anymore, I think it's a matter of time if Usyk increases pressure.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Godamn Usyk pounding that body


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Usyk go to heavyweight and get beat the fuck up :lol:


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

7-3 Usyk, got in some nasty body shots, Hunter is getting lit up.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Usyk go to heavyweight and get beat the fuck up :lol:


He checks Windmillers chin. Glass squad.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He checks Windmillers chin. Glass squad.


Mutherfucker punches soft as baby nuts. Hunter rubber necking him. Wilder hits him in the tit and breaks his leg. :lol:


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

8-3 Usyk, Hunter needs a KO.

@MamaSaidKnockYouOut called a KO, and he's rarely wrong...


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Has anyone found this on FB live? I'm out of town this weekend and trying to find a stream


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> 8-3 Usyk, Hunter needs a KO.
> 
> @MamaSaidKnockYouOut called a KO, and he's rarely wrong...


Nevermind :lol::lol::lol:

Hunter got his shit pushed in, big time bro.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: clean out heavyweight.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

just not that impressed by Usyk...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> just not that impressed by Usyk...


You racist bro? Usyk is going to clean out the heavyweight division with those feather dusters and weak ass jab.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

nuclear said:


> just not that impressed by Usyk...


I was underwhelmed as well, first full fight I watch of the guy though.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Piss poor thread


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Usyk wasn't bad I didn't think, needs to put more on his shots, he pitty-patted a lot.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Gvozdyk! :happy to think i was worried about this fight...


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You racist bro? Usyk is going to clean out the heavyweight division with those feather dusters and weak ass jab.


i mean he can unify cruiser. beat bellew...but yeah imagine him vs AJ :sad5


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I was underwhelmed as well, first full fight I watch of the guy though.


he didnt look great in his last fight either :conf


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i love Gvozdyk but hes not ready for Kovalev or Ward...


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

fuck man i cant believe Gvozdyk murked Yunieski liked that!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

That was impressive.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Jesus, who the fuck cares if Usyk won't dominate heavyweight, VERY few smaller guys could step up and have success, him not doing that would not mean he's been 'exposed'


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

canelo vs chazez jr...:lol:atsch


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

nuclear said:


> canelo vs chazez jr...:lol:atsch


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi-tech time


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Starting to feel sorry for Ricans.

So many Ls.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

loma looking damn sharp

as usual?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sosa was looking competitive then Loma just switched on. Great offense.

Nosferatu jr. reffing it seems


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Love watching Loma go to work.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pussies


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Pussies


Me la pelas.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Loma got even better. Fucking hell


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Loma looking good

Salidos win just keeps getting better and better

What a legend


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma pound for pound number one within ten fights, as I said. Most complete fighter ever, as I said.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

ATG showboating as well. Sosa is tough, credit for that.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Lomachenko's footwork is fucking outrageous. I can't think of a fighter I've ever seen who had better footwork.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kush said:


> Loma looking good
> 
> Salidos win just keeps getting better and better
> 
> What a legend


Using Flomo logic, this is true.


----------



## evalistinho (Jun 3, 2013)

Lomachenko is unreal.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

rigo was smart to duck loma


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sosa being given one more round. Sosa says he'll knock him out.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

That's it. Sosa is a tough dude some of those body shots looked devastating.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sosa is a g, that's what would've happened to Walters if he didn't quit.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Gervonta Davis time


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

@Pedders

Add Hopkins to the people who have Lomachenko as pound for pound number one. Within 10 fights, as I said. Are you ready to apologise and admit that I always knew what I was talking about?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Damn man. This guy just breaks spirits.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

When will people realize that Dealt_with is most often right.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

dyna said:


> When will people realize that Dealt_with is most often right.


:bart


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

dyna said:


> When will people realize that Dealt_with is most often right.


They need to stop living in the closet of denial and embrace their lomasexuality.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> @Pedders
> 
> Add Hopkins to the people who have Lomachenko as pound for pound number one. Within 10 fights, as I said. Are you ready to apologise and admit that I always knew what I was talking about?


You feel vindicated because Bernard Hopkins considers Lomachenko to be the best fighter in the world based on a dominating win over a B- level fighter? 'Kay.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Let me know when he does it to a Mikey Garcia.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> You feel vindicated because Bernard Hopkins considers Lomachenko to be the best fighter in the world based on a dominating win over a B- level fighter? 'Kay.


No, I'm saying add it to the list of people who KSAB who have Lomachenko as number one. You clearly fall into the DKSAB camp. At the very least you need to admit that it wasn't worth laughing at and putting it as your signature when I said he'd be pound for pound within 10 fights.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Let me know when he does it to a Mikey Garcia.


Hey Lomachenko said he wants him next. So say he beats Garcia in a new weight division in his tenth fight. Pound for pound number one yet? Yeah that's exactly right you salty little bitch.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> No, I'm saying add it to the list of people who KSAB who have Lomachenko as number one. You clearly fall into the DKSAB camp. At the very least you need to admit that it wasn't worth laughing at and putting it as your signature when I said he'd be pound for pound within 10 fights.


I've seen this kind of hyperbole surrounding many fighters over the last decade. I've seen it all before. Now whereas I admit Lomachenko obviously possesses rare ability, he hasn't done anything to warrant him being seriously considered the best fighter in the world. It was predictable though, throw him with a B- level operator like Sosa, who we all knew had absolutely zero to offer in a contest with the likes of Lomachenko, then we hail him the second coming of Jesus when he does exactly what he is supposed to do. Not me.

There's only two things that have surprised me so far in regards to Lomachenko's progress since you made those silly comments. I honestly didn't expect him to get done by Salido. That was a surprise. I thought he would have his undefeated record intact. And secondly, I thought we'd be seeing him in with live opponents at this stage of his career. Sosa was just there to make him look good.

I'll repeat myself -- let me know when he dominates a Mikey Garcia.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Hey Lomachenko said he wants him next. So say he beats Garcia in a new weight division in his tenth fight. Pound for pound number one yet? Yeah that's exactly right you salty little bitch.


Who cares about this mythical non-title as P4P best? The bottom line is, if Lomachenko comes even remotely close to dominating a fighter of Mikey Garcia's quality then I will concede that he may almost be as good as you think he is. Sosa doesn't cut it though.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

So dominating Walters wasn't enough t prove he's elite now? When he dominates Garcia it will Pacman :conf


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> So dominating Walters wasn't enough t prove he's elite now? When he dominates Garcia it will Pacman :conf


You're fabricating these arguments up in your own head buddy.

The debate isn't whether or not Lomachenko is an elite fighter, it's whether or not he's the greatest fighter since Roy Jones Jr.

Besides, Walters had been out of the ring for a year and didn't even look massively impressive in his fight before that. So whilst it was a solid win, it's certainly not the credentials of the all time great, P4P number 1 monster that Dealt With believes him to be.

If Lomachenko dominated Garcia, it would be comparable to nothing else he has done thus far in his career. So your logic falls down.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> You're fabricating these arguments up in your own head buddy.
> 
> The debate isn't whether or not Lomachenko is an elite fighter, it's whether or not he's the greatest fighter since Roy Jones Jr.
> 
> ...


Being out of the ring a year isn't even a thing, people made him the target and Loma schooled him. P4P he's got to be in the top 3 most skilled fighters out there at the least. Do you think Garcia beats him?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Being out of the ring a year isn't even a thing, people made him the target and Loma schooled him. P4P he's got to be in the top 3 most skilled fighters out there at the least. Do you think Garcia beats him?


It's intellectually bankrupt to think a year out of the boxing ring isn't going to have some kind of negative impact on your first performance back against a fighter of the caliber of Lomachenko. Walters in all likelihood never would have beaten Lomachenko, but if we are discussing the value of that win then it's dishonest and disingenuous not to acknowledge the ring rust. It's just dishonest, Jamie.

I wasn't aware there existed a P4P list of the most skilled. I supposed if that's what we're talking about then yeah, Lomachenko would be in the discussion. But we're talking about proving you are the best fighter in the world by beating the best fighters in the world, and I think we can all agree that Lomachenko is yet to do that.

In regards to a possible Garcia fight, I only know one thing for certain. Garcia represents a considerable step up in class compared to the likes of Sosa. Garcia has expert technique, a lot of experience, and he punches extraordinarily hard. Lomachenko hasn't seen anything like that in a professional ring. Walters can punch, but he isn't nearly as dynamic a composite puncher as Mikey Garcia. As for the actual result, I'm not sure. I would be very impressed with either man if they came out victorious.

I just find it rather amusing that after Lomachenko dominates a B level talent like Sosa, Dealt With comes after me as if that somehow proves his fantasy that Lomachenko is the greatest fighter ever to step inside a boxing ring.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> It's intellectually bankrupt to think a year out of the boxing ring isn't going to have some kind of negative impact on your first performance back against a fighter of the caliber of Lomachenko. Walters in all likelihood never would have beaten Lomachenko, but if we are discussing the value of that win then it's dishonest and disingenuous not to acknowledge the ring rust. It's just dishonest, Jamie.
> 
> I wasn't aware there existed a P4P list of the most skilled. I supposed if that's what we're talking about then yeah, Lomachenko would be in the discussion. But we're talking about proving you are the best fighter in the world by beating the best fighters in the world, and I think we can all agree that Lomachenko is yet to do that.
> 
> ...


Ring rust does not exist imho. There's nothing scientific and the fact you can have Leonard W Hagler and countless other examples disprove it, it either exists or it doesn't and frankly the amount of examples of high level victories coming after a break show that it can be overcome with good training, it's just a catch all excuse that nobody can explain.

No doubt Garcia represents a step up in class and can definitely win as he is a quality boxer puncher, but I think guns to heads 80%+ of this forum will pick Loma, so if he wins, how much credit will he actually get? People were crying out for the Walters fight, then it was made, then people picked Loma, then he wins easily, then it's not a p4p win anymore. This isn't exclusive to Loma, but it happens :conf


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedders, you're pathetic. It's one thing to be as wrong about Lomachenko as you were but it's another thing to stubbornly hold onto your point of view when it has comprehensively been shown to be ridiculous. I feel sorry for you, and not just because you weigh 105 pounds.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Ring rust does not exist imho. There's nothing scientific and the fact you can have Leonard W Hagler and countless other examples disprove it, it either exists or it doesn't and frankly the amount of examples of high level victories coming after a break show that it can be overcome with good training, it's just a catch all excuse that nobody can explain.


I think you're obviously wrong in saying that 'ring rust does not exist'. And I think your logic of pointing out a handful of examples in a sport that has a 100 year history where fighters have looked impressive after long lay offs isn't the best reasoning either, but I don't really care to debate with you about this. It's kind of irrelevant really. Lomachenko is a better fighter than Walters and it was an impressive performance by any standard, even against a Walters that hadn't had the best preparation going in. Like I said earlier, the debate isn't whether Lomachenko is great, it's whether or not he's the second coming of Jesus.



> No doubt Garcia represents a step up in class and can definitely win as he is a quality boxer puncher, but I think guns to heads 80%+ of this forum will pick Loma, so if he wins, how much credit will he actually get? People were crying out for the Walters fight, then it was made, then people picked Loma, then he wins easily, then it's not a p4p win anymore. This isn't exclusive to Loma, but it happens :conf


You're crafting this narrative that Lomachenko is some kind of victim. You only have to read through a couple of threads to know that the majority of Boxing fans here are very enthusiastic about his abilities and what he has achieved so far in his professional career. There will always be detractors. This is not exclusive to Lomachenko. However, beating Nicholas Walters who was coming off a draw before having a year out of the ring is not the same and in no way comparable to dominating a Mikey Garcia that just decimated Dejan Zlaticanin in a couple of rounds.

I can only speak for myself when answering your questions Jamie, and I personally would be very impressed with Lomachenko if he was to dominate Mikey Garcia. I'm willing to bet that most people in the Boxing world would be equally as impressed. You seem to be suggesting that he's already done something similiar with Walters but I personally don't think it's in the same category.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Pedders, you're pathetic. It's one thing to be as wrong about Lomachenko as you were but it's another thing to stubbornly hold onto your point of view when it has comprehensively been shown to be ridiculous. I feel sorry for you, and not just because you weigh 105 pounds.


When Lomachenko retires, I will continue to follow and watch Boxing.

What will you be doing just out of curiosity?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I've seen this kind of hyperbole surrounding many fighters over the last decade. I've seen it all before. Now whereas I admit Lomachenko obviously possesses rare ability, he hasn't done anything to warrant him being seriously considered the best fighter in the world. It was predictable though, throw him with a B- level operator like Sosa, who we all knew had absolutely zero to offer in a contest with the likes of Lomachenko, then we hail him the second coming of Jesus when he does exactly what he is supposed to do. Not me.
> 
> There's only two things that have surprised me so far in regards to Lomachenko's progress since you made those silly comments. I honestly didn't expect him to get done by Salido. That was a surprise. I thought he would have his undefeated record intact. And secondly, I thought we'd be seeing him in with live opponents at this stage of his career. Sosa was just there to make him look good.
> 
> I'll repeat myself -- let me know when he dominates a Mikey Garcia.


Yeah Lomachenko hasn't seen a live opponent. Salido, GRJ, Walters, Martinez, Sosa are nowhere near world level. Loma's had nine fights now, he needs to get a move on.
You obviously don't understand how avoided Lomachenko is.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> When Lomachenko retires, I will continue to follow and watch Boxing.
> 
> What will you be doing just out of curiosity?


Hoping that there are fighters with talent like Jones, Whitaker and Toney coming from somewhere other than Uktraine. I've been a fan of boxing longer than you have you 105 pound pussy. Look at my posts and you'll see I'm a fan of fighters other than Lomachenko. Just because I recognise a Lomachenko's genius before others doesn't mean he's the only boxer I follow. Others are catching on to what I've known since 2008, you're just very slow and now you're in denial. Pathetic.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Yeah Lomachenko hasn't seen a live opponent. Salido, GRJ, Walters, Martinez, Sosa are nowhere near world level. Loma's had nine fights now, he needs to get a move on.
> You obviously don't understand how avoided Lomachenko is.


Well I would consider Salido, Russell and Walters live opponents. The former beat him didn't he?

Sosa, not really.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Hoping that there are fighters with talent like Jones, Whitaker and Toney coming from somewhere other than Uktraine. I've been a fan of boxing longer than you have you 105 pound pussy. Look at my posts and you'll see I'm a fan of fighters other than Lomachenko. Just because I recognise a Lomachenko's genius before others doesn't mean he's the only boxer I follow. Others are catching on to what I've known since 2008, you're just very slow and now you're in denial. Pathetic.


It's just a sport mate. It's just a forum.

I wish you and Lomachenko all the best for the future.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> I think you're obviously wrong in saying that 'ring rust does not exist'. And I think your logic of pointing out a handful of examples in a sport that has a 100 year history where fighters have looked impressive after long lay offs isn't the best reasoning either, but I don't really care to debate with you about this. It's kind of irrelevant really. Lomachenko is a better fighter than Walters and it was an impressive performance by any standard, even against a Walters that hadn't had the best preparation going in. Like I said earlier, the debate isn't whether Lomachenko is great, it's whether or not he's the second coming of Jesus.
> 
> You're crafting this narrative that Lomachenko is some kind of victim. You only have to read through a couple of threads to know that the majority of Boxing fans here are very enthusiastic about his abilities and what he has achieved so far in his professional career. There will always be detractors. This is not exclusive to Lomachenko. However, beating Nicholas Walters who was coming off a draw before having a year out of the ring is not the same and in no way comparable to dominating a Mikey Garcia that just decimated Dejan Zlaticanin in a couple of rounds.
> 
> I can only speak for myself when answering your questions Jamie, and I personally would be very impressed with Lomachenko if he was to dominate Mikey Garcia. I'm willing to bet that most people in the Boxing world would be equally as impressed. You seem to be suggesting that he's already done something similiar with Walters but I personally don't think it's in the same category.


Ring rust does not exist. There is zero consistency to the argument at all, none. In 3 years, Mikey Garcia did 5 rounds against Elio Rojas, and yet dominated an A level lightweight, where's the rust? Walters got robbed but did 12 competitive rounds against a good super feather 12 months earlier but was rusty? Floyd takes 2 years out and comes back and dominates a p4p fighter in JMM, where's the rust? I could go all day, the only reason people are ever 'rusty' is when they haven't trained hard enough, have got old, or aren't good enough, there's nothing in ring rust that is scientific or can't be explained.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Ring rust does not exist. There is zero consistency to the argument at all, none. In 3 years, Mikey Garcia did 5 rounds against Elio Rojas, and yet dominated an A level lightweight, where's the rust? Walters got robbed but did 12 competitive rounds against a good super feather 12 months earlier but was rusty? Floyd takes 2 years out and comes back and dominates a p4p fighter in JMM, where's the rust? I could go all day, the only reason people are ever 'rusty' is when they haven't trained hard enough, have got old, or aren't good enough, there's nothing in ring rust that is scientific or can't be explained.


Okay, I understand your position on 'ring rust'.

I would be hesitant to talk in absolutes where this is concerned. Some fighters are going to be more aversely affected by 12 months out of the ring than others.

We'll agree to disagree. Like I said, it's not really important.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Lomachenko was 3 levels above Sosa last night. And he usually is a couple levels above anybody he fights because he's that good.
And this is the reason why i was against Rigo going up to fight him. Same quality boxers but different sizes=wins the bigger one.
Now; listen to me. When Lomachenko goes above 130 to fight Mikey he may fall in the same trap of Rigo vs Loma. He will fight an extra class boxer with same quality level. The formula of quality/ size may apply against himself.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> Lomachenko was 3 levels above Sosa last night. And he usually is a couple levels above anybody he fights because he's that good.
> And this is the reason why i was against Rigo going up to fight him. Same quality boxers but different sizes=wins the bigger one.
> Now; listen to me. When Lomachenko goes above 130 to fight Mikey he may fall in the same trap of Rigo vs Loma. He will fight an extra class boxer with same quality level. The formula of quality/ size may apply against himself.


It's an irrefutable fact that Mikey Garcia would be the best opponent of Lomachenko's professional career. He brings craftsmanship and 'lights out' knockout power to the equation. He could conceivably lose the opening seven rounds of the contest and still win the fight by stoppage. There are always unanswered questions when you have had less than 10 professional fights. This is the reality that folks like Dealt With fail to grasp.

On the flip side, Lomachenko would also undeniably be the best opponent of Mikey Garcia's career. This is why the match up would be such an exciting prospect.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> It's just a sport mate. It's just a forum.
> 
> I wish you and Lomachenko all the best for the future.


And you're just a 105 pound dumb shit, that's all.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> And you're just a 105 pound dumb shit, that's all.


Goodness me, this is serious stuff for you isn't it.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Goodness me, this is serious stuff for you isn't it.


Never get between a bear and her cub...or between Dealt_with and Lomachenko.
dude loves him with a passion.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> Never get between a bear and her cub...or between Dealt_with and Lomachenko.
> dude loves him with a passion.


I'm not putting Lomachenko down, I'm just saying he isn't the best fighter of all time. :lol:


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I'm not putting Lomachenko down, I'm just saying he isn't the best fighter of all time. :lol:


He ain't no Doooooran :yep


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

rossco said:


> He ain't no Doooooran :yep












Jamie C doesn't think ring rust exists. That was Duran's excuse every time he lost, even when he had fought 3 months earlier.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Jamie C doesn't think ring rust exists. That was Duran's excuse every time he lost, even when he had fought 3 months earlier.


It was more the poor conditioning excuse rather as ring rust to be honest.

Oh, and having the shit's.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

And Loma's ring will never succumb to rust with Dealt_with around.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

rossco said:


> And Loma's ring will never succumb to rust with Dealt_with around.


:lol: Excellent.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

rossco said:


> And Loma's ring will never succumb to rust with Dealt_with around.


:lol:


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

rossco said:


> And Loma's ring will never succumb to rust with Dealt_with around.


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I´m placing Loma as my number 1 fighter currently.

On the other hand, I really haven´t being impressed with Usyk at all..... I find him slow and his punching technique not as it should for a fighter of his level....


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko may be god in human form. The only real criticism i had was he didnt sit on his punches and go to the body enough, but thats mute now, he does it all. 


I wouldnt begrudge anyone ranking him p4p #1 based on talent.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lomachenko may be god in human form. The only real criticism i had was he didnt sit on his punches and go to the body enough, but thats mute now, he does it all.
> 
> I wouldnt begrudge anyone ranking him p4p #1 based on talent.


If god did put on a pair of boxing gloves it might take a better man than Salido to beat him.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> The only real criticism i had was he didnt sit on his punches and go to the body enough, but thats mute now, he does it all


Loma isn't a naturally heavy handed guy and also injury prone.

But he's indeed a good body puncher and probably could've stopped Sosa sooner, if he went to the body more often.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> If god did put on a pair of boxing gloves it might take a better man than Salido to beat him.


I think hes better now than he was then. Obviously if anyone believes he mortal because the resume is not p4p 1 yet have a point as well.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

If RJJ's talent is a 10, Loma is a 8.1.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I think hes better now than he was then. Obviously if anyone believes he mortal because the resume is not p4p 1 yet have a point as well.


I have no issues with lavishing praise on Lomachenko if we are talking strictly in terms of talent. He's definitely talented.

But we still have so much to learn about Lomachenko and he still has so much to learn about himself. Sosa posed familiar, banal questions. Nothing Lomachenko hadn't seen a hundred times before. The likes of Garcia and Crawford would pose more originality.

Roy Jones Jr wasn't superman by his 9th professional fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> If god did put on a pair of boxing gloves it might take a better man than Salido to beat him.


The fuck you talking about Orlando IS God.

#InWarlandoWeTrust


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> The fuck you talking about Orlando IS God.
> 
> #InWarlandoWeTrust












Could anyone tell me how to spoiler tag that GIF? As rude and obnoxious as Dealt With was in our earlier discussion, I don't wish to completely fuck up his entire life. If he wants to entertain this eternal fantasy that Lomachenko is this infallible, unhittable boxing enigma then who am I to interfere...


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Could anyone tell me how to spoiler tag that GIF? As rude and obnoxious as Dealt With was in our earlier discussion, I don't wish to completely fuck up his entire life. If he wants to entertain this eternal fantasy that Lomachenko is this infallible, unhittable boxing enigma then who am I to interfere...


Aww don't get upset. Lomachenko pound for pound number one, nine fights in and even with that questionable 'loss', even with everyone ducking him. Deal with it little girl.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Pedderrs said:


> Let me know when he does it to a Mikey Garcia.


FFS Are you still resisting? :lol: It'll hurt less if you don't tense up.

This post is depressing, but not in the way you intended because Lomachenko literally would fight Garcia next week. However, this sport currently moves at probably the slowest pace it ever has in its entire history in terms of getting fights negotiated and made, not to mention the "marination" horseshit and there's already been too much time wasted.

All this down time between is utterly ridiculous for a guy in his prime who stays in top condition year round and is lucky to get two bouts. He looks like he doesn't even know what to do with himself at this point, just waiting around in his ninja turtle suit for people to step up.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

did mikey and loma ever spar in oxnard?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

He has arrived:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> I´m placing Loma as my number 1 fighter currently.
> 
> *On the other hand, I really haven´t being impressed with Usyk at all..... I find him slow and his punching technique not as it should for a fighter of his level*....


I'm not sure what to think about Usyk right now. He looked positively human against Mchunu, but that's forgivable because Mchunu is a near-elite talent, and crazy-hard to hit cleanly. - But Hunter?

It almost seemed like Usyk was afraid to get tagged by Hunter's power, and so kept his guard up & limited his offense. Where was the RJJ-esque athleticism? Where were the vicious offensive combinations?

Granted, Hunter CAN bang, so maybe it was the right way to deal with him, but I was less than wowed.
I think Usyk need more variation in his offense, He has a god-like ability to move, but he doesn't necessarily have the ability to throw properly from those angles he creates.

At the same time, he is now training with Anatoly Lomachenko, & maybe that's the exact team he needs. His next fight will be interesting, to put it mildly.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> limited his offense


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Gvozdyk is also crazy good, but that's expected from Usyk's lover.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Could anyone tell me how to spoiler tag that GIF? As rude and obnoxious as Dealt With was in our earlier discussion, I don't wish to completely fuck up his entire life. If he wants to entertain this eternal fantasy that Lomachenko is this infallible, unhittable boxing enigma then who am I to interfere...


This is literally the only gif of Lomachenko being hit, and it's when his head was at ball height against Salido.

Coincidence?
I think not.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Total punches thrown/landed has nothing to do with VARIATION in offense. C'mon Lester, you certainly know this.

Usyk has the ability to create all sorts of angles, but he often throws from those positions with less-than-optimal foot placement & support. Granted, that can still frustrate an opponent, and certainly scores points, (and it's lovely to watch) but it doesn't close the show.

- And it certainly won't KO a good HW.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Total punches thrown/landed has nothing to do with VARIATION in offense. C'mon Lester, you certainly know this.


One does not simply criticise Usyk.

I will defend him by any means necessary.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> One does not simply criticise Usyk.
> 
> I will defend him by any means necessary.


Understood. :good


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

dyna said:


> This is literally the only gif of Lomachenko being hit, and it's when his head was at ball height against Salido.
> 
> Coincidence?
> I think not.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

V-2 said:


> FFS Are you still resisting? :lol: It'll hurt less if you don't tense up.
> 
> This post is depressing, but not in the way you intended because Lomachenko literally would fight Garcia next week. However, this sport currently moves at probably the slowest pace it ever has in its entire history in terms of getting fights negotiated and made, not to mention the "marination" horseshit and there's already been too much time wasted.
> 
> All this down time between is utterly ridiculous for a guy in his prime who stays in top condition year round and is lucky to get two bouts. He looks like he doesn't even know what to do with himself at this point, just waiting around in his ninja turtle suit for people to step up.


I expect Lomachenko to dominate the Sosa's of the world. If he goes on to fight Flanagan next, then I fully expect him to dominate and impress in that one too. I'll suck his dick like the rest of you boys once he fights a formidable foe. Until then, he's a supremely talented fighter doing exactly what is expected of him. I suspect the likes of Garcia, who apparently only has a puncher's chance if he were to fight the Ukrainian, would have decimated and destroyed all 9 of Lomachenko's opponents. Quicker and more brutally, too.

I just prefer to be measured and rational when discussing 9 fight Lomachenko.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/lomachenko-sosa-peaked-886k-viewers-on-hbo-averaged-832k--115509


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> I'm not sure what to think about Usyk right now. He looked positively human against Mchunu, but that's forgivable because Mchunu is a near-elite talent, and crazy-hard to hit cleanly. - But Hunter?
> 
> It almost seemed like Usyk was afraid to get tagged by Hunter's power, and so kept his guard up & limited his offense. *Where was the RJJ-esque athleticism? * Where were the vicious offensive combinations?
> 
> ...


Anyone who thinks Usyk has even 50% of Roy's athleticism smokes meth.


----------

